# Best cutting decks



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I know the Simp's have been known to have some of the best cutting decks out there, but who else make a good one.

I know my Ingersoll cuts REAL nice, but only if the blades are REAL sharp, and the speed is kept up. [going to repully mine to spin a little faster, they spun them WAY to slow]

So give me your oppiouns on the best 1 2 and 3 blade decks.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The 48", 10 Gauge deck on my GT5000 cuts great. I'd have to put it ahead of the 42" I had on my Case, and that was a nice deck. And it's leaps and bounds over the 50" deck I had on my GT3000.

Those decks on the JD L series are great too, or so I hear. Toba would be a better judge of that.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Regardless of manufacturer, the best decks will be deep, with lots of vacumn and made of heavy gage metal. My JD 112L deck cuts flawlessly and is better than my 214, which cuts better than my old 110. My old AYP isn't even in the same class as these. The only Simplicity I've used was average, well below my 112L, but a lot better than the AYP. Does this mean that AYP makes lousy decks? Probably not, but this particular one wasn't good.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The deck on my cub cuts great and its not a deep deck . I think it has alot to do with design more then depth now mulching you need a deep deck.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*C-3*

Deck on my Cub also mow great. I have never had it plug up and I have mowed some tall stuff.Not allof it could be called grass either; small trees ,weeds you name it.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

My 46inch White (MTD) cuts good if grass is short, but if it has any height at all the reinforcements at the edges hold the grass down and the blades pass over it. Several years ago I had a 48 inch Homelite (Simplicity), that was probably the best all around deck I ever saw.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry, i know many have seen this before.. 

but i just love the stripes... simplicity has an awesome cut.. many dont like the stripes, but i do...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-209x.jpg>


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

IMO there are many factors which influence quality of cut. I might point out that I am very fussy about my lawn. Most of my neighbors have professional lawn maintenance service and I wanted my lawn to look just as good. When I was tractor shopping three years ago I demoed several machines on my lawn. In general I felt that the Simplicity decks tended to yield the best cut - when comparing discharge decks. I soon decided on a mulch only deck after being disappointed in the "mulching" kits of Deere, Simplicity, and Cub Cadet. (I also tested the Sim side disharge/mulching deck on their Regent). After testing the Freedom 42 dedicated mulching deck on a Deere I never looked back. This was the major factor in my tractor decision. I went with a GT225/Freedom 42 and have been very happy with the quality of cut.


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

IMO, the old 42" Simplicity 3-blade, 6" deep deck, with high lift blades... but I'm also happily biased.... 

The new 50" deck does a great job if you have a fairly smooth lawn, while the old 42" deck will make about any rough yard look like a lawn...

I have no experience with the dedicated mulching decks -- not practical for my use....

My recurring advice to people is that approximately 75% or more of the typical homeowner use is mowing, while snow removal is largely the remaining use, other than pulling a cart (any tractor with a decent tranny will pull a lawn cart). The Simplicity will give what many consider the "best cut in the business" for mowing while the Simplicity snowblower is clearly in the top-three in performance (Ariens, Simplicity, Toro are usually rated the best). They also do fine with a snow blade, though the Toro Wheelhorse is likely the best with a front blade....

Unless you're going to be using a moldboard plow, a tiller, a loader, or other demanding implement, you can't go wrong with a Simplicity.... JDs, Cubs or other premium brands may be better suited for some of these uses, but how many homeowners use these implements?

Just my opinion...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello Ken.
This was brought up mostly for the mower search for my Mom's house.no plowing, or snowblowing planded. Just mowing, and maybe towing something, thats it. I am only one mile down the road, and I have the bigger stuff if it's needed. 

I know the deep heavy deck on my Ingersolls work AWSOME on the rough stuff, wile on the real thick smooth stuff, I am sure there is better. Her lawn, wile in no way smooth, is mostly flat, and not that bad.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure who makes the best but my John Deere 7 Iron 72" MMM deck is the heaviest duty deck in the industry. All of the 7 Iron decks are. 7 gauge steel stamped out one piece deck. They are built like tanks. I am real happy with mine.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Grazer is the best I've seen, bar none.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *Grazer is the best I've seen, bar none. *


Never heard of them. Got any info, pictures?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Grazer Isnt that*



> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *Grazer is the best I've seen, bar none. *



Cows:bull: :smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Cows do a pretty good job but usually leave things pretty uneven. Besides that, they leave those little smelly mounds all over and next year the grass gets more uneven.......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Grazer Isnt that*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Cows:bull: :smiles: :lmao:
> Jody *


Duhhhhhh.....ya got me!:smiles:


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Grazer, is much faster than cows too......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *Grazer, is much faster than cows too...... *


Now that's a sweet looking machine!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Grazer and cows in the same picture. Notice the difference in the cut and of course the speed too......

Sorry about the fuzzy picture.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yeah Peternm, but try getting milk out of the mower....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Not a bad looking mower have not seen one of those around here who makes them?
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is my "Little Cream Puff" 17 hp Kawasaki & 48" mower.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been looking at one of these in the future if I can get the business to justify it. 

John Deere 797


This are really nice too if you want a front mower.


F687


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here is my "Little Cream Puff" 17 hp Kawasaki & 48" mower. *



Now i have seen these around here they seem to cut good.
Jody


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Not a bad looking mower have not seen one of those around here who makes them?
> Jody *


Ingersoll makes them. Here's a link you can check them out.

http://www.ingersoll-inc.com/grazer.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *Ingersoll makes them. Here's a link you can check them out.
> 
> http://www.ingersoll-inc.com/grazer.htm *


WOW, I did not know that. You learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Best of the old style lawn mowers was my grandfather's old Snapper RER. 
To me the L-series probably make one of the best medium priced decks on the market in the 42" and the 48"
Now this is my opinion and only mine
BTW isn't the 48" L-series deck being offered as a sole deck on the new LT190?


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

When shopping for a tractor I was a little concerned when looking at the Simplicity models due to the rollers on the decks and the fact that the decks ride on the ground full time. With that in mind I was steered to the JD line since the deck hangs from the tractor and the wheels (rollers) only hit the ground to prevent scallping. Seems the JD deck would recieve much less wear and tear from vibration, jarring and whatnot while being suspended from the tractor.

What do you guys with the Simplicity decks think? Are your decks holding up well to all the rolling on the ground? Do you have to replace the rollers often? Do they handle rough ground well? Do they bounce around alot?

Though I like the Simplicty tractors, the decks scared me away. 

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

kevin325 
ive only had my prestige for 1 season.. but no problems with the deck & rollers, they do bang a little when going over bumpy areas. but not too bad. also the rollers really prevent scalping.. places where my toro used to scalp the prestige cuts with no problems..


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

I know they've been making them a long time, guess they must work well for them. 

Do you think your mowing speed is any less for having the deck ride on the ground? Also how long do you think the rollers will last?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KevinJD325 _
> *I know they've been making them a long time, guess they must work well for them.
> 
> *




heres a link to another members; Kents, web site; 
simpletractors 


So yes, they have been doing it for a while.. Actually i think the floating deck has some advantages.. The rollers are only hitting when the deck is down.. when raised, the floating deck has more 'give' than a mounted deck, if i go over a bump or high root or whatever.. with the floating deck, it moves up and down easier (it is suspended above the ground, hung by chains) as compared to a mounted deck that has less give..

As for mowing speed.. no real difference between my toro and the prestige.. just less scalping.


sj


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Try out the newer Toro tractors with 3 blade decks. I believe Simplicity has been a cut above the rest for decades after owning and using a lot of different brands, but the Toro I bought not only has a heavy duty deck but also cuts great. Got my first Toro last year and have to say I am much happier with it than I ever thought I would be.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

How long do the Simplicity rollers last?


----------



## coal_man (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't really know how long the rollers will last, but I can say I really like my old Landlord. If the rollers had to be changed, it looks like a simple job.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=762e460b-9f76-1d43-4f8a-1fb6522b4548&size=lg>

coal_man


----------



## wasmeneh (Dec 21, 2003)

Rollers are pretty cheap. I've mowed a lot of grass and recently picked up an old Simplicity 4211H. I can't believe the differance in the cut, just great. I bought the tractor as a "hobby" thing not figuring to cut with it much, now it will be my primary mower,

I don't think the rollers slow it down any, but when you think about it on the rollers its really following the contours of the ground much more closely than suspended floating decks. Try one I think you'll love it. 
Mike
Cub and Simplicity Ower and Troybilt and Sears.


----------

